# What to do when bored



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

wWe all get bored while using our (or neighbour's) PC. Several hours may go in TDF without a post, no new games may be available or the weather may just not be good to complete the college project (just an excuse ). So guys, suggest everyone what they can do with their pc when they have nothing to do! Let the incredible machine be put to some use. Post what you, your friend or your pet dog/cat do with a PC when utterly bored!  

*EDIT:

Hese are the suggestions posted throughout by members:*

*Websites (low bandwidth):*
1. Read random articles on Wikipedia.
2. Use dating sites.
3. Learn some skill.
4. Try different curse words in Google Translator.
5. I Am Bored - Sites for when you're bored.
6. Join forums and help people.
7. Learn a new language.
8. Open a blog.
9. Read blogs. There are tons of super blogs.
10. The Useless Web



*Website (high bandwidth):*
1.  Watch porn.
2.  Watch webcams in Zoos.
3. Watch cat and dog videos on YouTube (they are really funny).
4. Watch webcams in Earth cam.
5. Take courses on the Internet, like at Lynda or Yale Courses.
6. Try different templates of Word press or CSS.
7. Try Reddit.
8. 9GAG.
9. Learn about custom ROM’s and Mods from sites like XDA
10. Join Tumbler.
11. Memecenter.
12. TVTropes.org
13. Cynically engineered.
14. Cracked.com
15. Weavesilk.com
16. www.internetsiao.com



*Productive work related to PC:*
1. Defrag the hard disk. While it completes, you can listen to music or browse TDF.
2. Learn some skill.
3. Contribute to some open source project.
4. Clean junk/useless files on the hard disk.
5. Manually de-infect your PC.
6. Clean your cabinet inside out.
7. Update the ID3 tags of your music collection and organize them.
8. Report bugs or give feedback/suggestions to software developers.   *<-- Update
*9. Try to create a new or improve efficiency of an existing algorithm/data structure.  *<-- Update*



*Nonproductive PC related work:*
1. Plan on upgrading your rig.
2. Play games. If you’ve got bored of playing games, try Indi games.
3. Play an MMORPG.
4. Click on ads on random websites to help them earn.



*Productive non-PC work:*
1. Get a free book.
2. Explore your neighborhood.
3. Read books.
4. Open your college/school books.
5. Study for exams.
6. Practice a sport on the street or nearby park.
7. Clean and wax your car/two-wheeler.



*Nonproductive non PC-related work:*
1. Watch movies.
2. Go out of your home.
3. Hang out with friends.
4. Sleep
5. Read comics.


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Read random stuff on wikipedia.


----------



## ratul (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

if you have some money, bring some new stuff (new proccy, gpu, cabinet etc.) and either upgrade your rig or assemble a new one, it'd be fun and a good timepass.. 
or watch porno...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



happy17292 said:


> Read random stuff on wikipedia.


Noted that down.



ratul said:


> if you have some money, bring some new stuff (new proccy, gpu, cabinet etc.) and either upgrade your rig or assemble a new one, it'd be fun and a good timepass..
> *or watch porno... *


That's a tiring job; if you know what I mean .


----------



## ratul (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



harshilsharma63 said:


> That's a tiring job; if you know what I mean .



*pl.memgenerator.pl/mem-image/i-guess-i-know-what-you-mean-pl-ffffff

btw, you asked for something to do when bored, not when tired...


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Run the Defragment *deeply*, and stare at those tiny blinking boxes.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Gearbox said:


> Run the Defragment *deeply*, and stare at those tiny blinking boxes.


Oh, that just reminded me of the HDD error check running in background. Ummm... 27% completed... ONLY.  What do you do when you get bored??


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh, that just reminded me of the HDD error check running in background. Ummm... 27% completed... ONLY.  What do you do when you get bored??


I switch on the PC, only when i get bored. So, can't answer your question.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

And what do you do then?


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Play games, Watch movies, Download things. . . 
So, your question should be "What do you do, after that?". Isn't it?

I switch off, and sleep.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

he he.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

check out webcams in zoos, earthcam has a good listing, try the giraffe one


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Anorion said:


> check out webcams in zoos, earthcam has a good listing, try the giraffe one


That would have been very interesting if I had a broadband


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



harshilsharma63 said:


> That would have been very interesting if I had a *broadband *


You mean UNLIMITED broadband?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

When you have nothing to do with P.C Turn off that P.C.
Get out from Home.
Hangout with buddies.
See the world.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Watch Barney being awesome, or see Charle sheen its enough


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Try out some cool and nice(good) stuff (generally backtrack) on the PC's in my network. Monitor what they're up to.
Stats. point out that most of th'm either use the BroadBand for FBooking or Online shopping. Some even tend to use Dating sites. :evileyes: [maybe because there's a Girls PG nearby.]

O/W I watch cat and dogs videos on Youtube.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Do nothing. Go out. The real world is out there.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Going out in the afternoon isn't a good idea 

Going out in the afternoon isn't a good idea


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

watch movies or surf the web


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

When I feel bored, I watch few movies like 1) 12 Angry Men 2) The Great Escape 3) Bicycle Thief and 4) Stalag 17


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Going out in the afternoon isn't a good idea
> 
> Going out in the afternoon isn't a good idea



Sleep, then.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Go to bed and sleep


----------



## lakeport (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

make a fake profile on Facebook.. add some beautiful girls' picture as the profile picture... add some details about school etc to make it look authentic.. then try to trap guys.. chat with them and humiliate them when they try to flirt with you.. trust me its a lot of fun..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



lakeport said:


> make a fake profile on Facebook.. add some beautiful girls' picture as the profile picture... add some details about school etc to make it look authentic.. then try to trap guys.. chat with them and humiliate them when they try to flirt with you.. trust me its a lot of fun..



good idea


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

61/62


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



lakeport said:


> make a fake profile on Facebook.. add some beautiful girls' picture as the profile picture... add some details about school etc to make it look authentic.. then try to trap guys.. chat with them and humiliate them when they try to flirt with you.. trust me its a lot of fun..



What an idea sirjj 
BTW how many fake ID's you have


----------



## icebags (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



harshilsharma63 said:


> We all get bored while using our (or neighbour's) PC. Several hours may go in TDF without a post, no new games may be available or the weather may just not be good to complete the college project (just an excuse ). So guys, suggest everyone what they can do with their pc when they have nothing to do! Let the incredible machine be put to some use. Post what you, your friend or your pet dog/cat do with a PC when utterly bored!



it means u're addicted. 



Nanducob said:


> When you have nothing to do with P.C Turn off that P.C.
> Get out from Home.
> Hangout with buddies.
> See the world.



+1


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Learn something!


----------



## lakeport (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



shreymittal said:


> What an idea sirjj
> BTW how many fake ID's you have



i made 2 in the past.. then forgot their passwrds.. actually i have the third one active right now.. i log into it more than my real one.. 

In my last id many guys hit on me.. and i humiliated them.. then screen capped the conversation and posted it on a public page.. 

I'm evil..


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

The Internet is vast. Why are you sticking to only TDF and FB?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



pratyush997 said:


> learn something!



Maths


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

The Useless Web


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



shreymittal said:


> Maths


You doing it wrong 

*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Google translate has text to voice translation .. trying out different curse words


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



RCuber said:


> Google translate has text to voice translation .. trying out different curse words



Good lord, man, you're still a boy.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Kl@w-24 said:


> Good lord, man, you're still a boy.


Edit: Naughty boy 



Tenida said:


> Edit: Naughty boy



P.S- Why my post count getting lesser and lesser. Earlier it was around 4526 i guess


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

watch movies then webcam is def possible, there are some jaguar cubs in earthcam if giraffes arent enough 
ok. contribute. get a free ebook, read it out and post the files on librivox
play an mmorpg, they are time sinks... try arcane legends on chrome
take a course. try this >> Open Yale Courses | Death  

and chill with all the other bored ppl here > 

I Am Bored - Sites for when you're bored.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Nice ideas by everyone, except that maths and sleeping one. But, keeping my pc on just to read wikipedia or to watch mother doesn't feel good to me. Maybe I'll try debugging some open source project (preferably firefox). Is anyone currently working on it?


----------



## lywyre (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Or... you if you know a bit of web design, try tinkering with CSS Zen Garden's design. 
Or... some php/mysql/javascript web site/app or tinker with wordpress templates

These are two things I do when I am bored... apart from Warcraft/NFS/Minesweeper/Random movie. I tried reading e-books (pdfs/txt) on the PC, but feels awkward soon and I soon close it/them.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Why not reddit?.. WTF sub reddit it's my favorite


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Or may be try to open your books for a change (if you are a student)


----------



## R2K (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Watch movies or Sitcoms.
Join forums and answer silly threads like these 
Learn stuff about custom ROMS and MODS from sites like XDA.
Or join tumblr. You won't realize how much time you waste.



RCuber said:


> Why not reddit?.. WTF sub reddit it's my favorite



What exactly is great about reddit? I have seen many people talk about how awesome it is. But I don't get it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

9GAG.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

1.Memecenter( you wont even realize how time goes by).

2.Clean tour desktop, I mean the files you dont need, to empty some space.

3.Do Not Push The Red Button | I Am Bored


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Thoroughly wash and wax your car and two wheeler. Then go to sleep because you will be tired *a lot*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

if you are really like me adventurous and like challenges then go to porn sites and click all the ads find adf.ly links click them.
boys food dot com click on ads. and if you are really really wanna go extreme go to hack forums download free crypters rats keyloggers
masturbate until your dick hurts, watch porn till you feel dizziness.

on other note: if you gets bored, you need help with your life. #justsaying
no such thing for me like " what do i do i am bored" 

when i have time i learn new skills even though if i am not going to use it in my entire life.

Learn a new language, go to library find books history ones are good, get into designing stuff photoshop i bet you like photo morphing.


----------



## ©mß (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Play games on mobile or read story/comic books or old way texting friends.
My every friend goes for tuition classes so I don't hangout much.
Just take my football and practice to play like street footballers(you know what football fans think of themselves).
Here are things that I do.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



thehumanbot said:


> if you are really like me adventurous and like challenges then go to porn sites and click all the ads find adf.ly links click them.
> Boys food dot com click on ads. And if you are really really wanna go extreme go to hack forums download free crypters rats keyloggers
> masturbate until your dick hurts, watch porn till you feel dizziness.
> 
> ...



epic facepalm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

ha ha,  interesting ideas by everyone  When I bought my PC, I used to clean it inside out every time I felt bored. But now, it feels like it will take eternity to complete.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

^ You can clean mine.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



TheHumanBot said:


> masturbate until your dick hurts


Try harder,Fire comes out of it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Nanducob said:


> Try harder,Fire comes out of it


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Anorion said:


> watch movies then webcam is def possible, there are some jaguar cubs in earthcam if giraffes arent enough
> ok. contribute. get a free ebook, read it out and post the files on librivox
> play an mmorpg, they are time sinks... try arcane legends on chrome
> take a course. try this >> Open Yale Courses | Death
> ...



bunch of thanks mate for Yale thing 
you got more this type of stuff? care to PM me 

troll indian girls on twitter, msg girls on fb saying " oye pehchana kya muje, dono sath me vadapaav khate the?"
you have internet so sky is the limit.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

One more: Update the tags of your (old) mp3 files with tags from Gracenote (WinAmp has a plug-in, dunno about other programs). You can try to find album-arts too


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

On a serious note-Try this..Keep staring at your monitor LED light/HD light for 3 mins...Due to mercury in it , which is a powerful nervous system stimulant -you
get lost for atleast 15 min.Its like free drug.Works for me,


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



gopi_vbboy said:


> On a serious note-Try this..Keep staring at your monitor LED light/HD light for 3 mins...Due to mercury in it , which is a powerful nervous system stimulant -you
> get lost for atleast 15 min.Its like free drug.Works for me,


I didn't get it.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

^^ Smoke pot if you don't get it. Lot easier but not free.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



lakeport said:


> i made *2* in the past.. then forgot their passwrds.. actually i have the *third *one active right now.. i log into it more than my real one..
> 
> In my last id many guys hit on me.. and i humiliated them.. then screen capped the conversation and posted it on a public page..
> 
> I'm evil..


It's because of the people like you, who made facebook with 1 Billion users.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Gearbox said:


> It's because of the people like you, who made facebook with 1 Billion users.


Funny 

I see every person now have more than 2 FB ids  ..


----------



## lakeport (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Gearbox said:


> It's because of the people like you, who made facebook with 1 Billion users.



Man i recommend it to everyone whos getting bored.. you won't believe the number of desperate guys on facebook.. trust me..



Nanducob said:


> Try harder,Fire comes out of it



Fire or fire extinguisher?


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



lakeport said:


> Fire or fire extinguisher?


Guys, control your imaginations - TDF is full of ages and genders.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Gearbox said:


> Guys, control your imaginations - TDF is full of ages and genders.




BTW I found reading random Wikipedia articles to be super informative and a good time pass. I did that while the defragment was running


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

TVTropes.org

Here is something to get you going.

Big Damn Heroes - Television Tropes & Idioms
Abnormal Ammo - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## lakeport (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Serious suggestion.. you can read blogs of people. There are lots os indian bloggers on wordpress and they write really good articles.. on serious topics. But if you're looking for comedy, you'll not find it there..

recommendations-
indianhomemaker.wordpress.com
cynicallyengineered.wordpress.com  (my personal favorite)
mashedmusings.wordpress.com

some recommended articles-

The Benefits of Dating a Geek | cynically.engineered
How to Cope With an Aunty Attack | cynically.engineered
Talking about sex in India: Why is it so damned hard? | cynically.engineered
On settling down | cynically.engineered (this ones serious)
*cynicallyengineered.wordpress.com/...ps-for-an-arranged-marriage-the-male-version/


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



lakeport said:


> Fire or fire extinguisher?


fire

Another good timepass is
cracked.com


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

watch movies or music videos, or just shut down pc and go with friends.


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

@OP: You should really update the first post with the recommendations, maybe it will help someone someday!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

@harshilsharma63: WTH...u stepped on MINE (bomb) by opening this thread...
some others are just trolling by giving weird suggestions.

If u r bored that means u have no work to do...boredom will be there but we have to tackle it on our own...


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

I thought you meant MINE as Yourself. Later, got it.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

I think the op is killing his boredom by reading this thread


----------



## icebags (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

why not disassemble the pc and then reassemble it ? that will kill ur boredom for sure.

or if its too much work, u may always format the os drive and reinstall stuff, that will keep u busy for a while.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

I'll definitally edit the original post tomorrow, nice idea. And from now on I'll do a complete cleanup of cabinet only after the semester exams .


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



icebags said:


> why not disassemble the pc and then reassemble it ? that will kill ur boredom for sure.
> 
> or if its too much work, u may always format the os drive and reinstall stuff, that will keep u busy for a while.



Why not infect your PC with a Virus which replicates itself , and then try to remove it manually using your skills ???


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



harshilsharma63 said:


> only after the semester exams .


Study for semester exams,great timekiller,problem solved.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

weavesilk.com
Go here, trust me u wont be bored


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Nerevarine said:


> weavesilk.com
> Go here, trust me u wont be bored



Silk &ndash; Interactive Generative Art


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

well when i get bored sitting on pc even though i have like 10 new games left for completion i just browse wiki read different (useless ) TDF thread like this one read other's profile.......

and if i want to be more bored i open facebook ( its seriously kinda boring there) even more then i open up my cabinet, stare at the inside stuff and think WTH i was doing ........... wondering how a small chip can hold a billion transistors (that were invented only like 60 yrs ago) well there is more stuff but i don't want to bore u guys...


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Looks like some of you guys have way too much time to waste


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Gearbox said:


> Silk – Interactive Generative Art



Wow.. great.. bookmarked.


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Did you try reinstalling OS and tweaking the fu*k out of them to make it work as a smooth as possible ? Its a good time-pass and you can actually learn something from doing them.


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Ricky said:


> Funny
> 
> I see every person now have more than 2 FB ids  ..



FYI, I have 7 FB accounts. But, I don't use any of them, now.


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

^^
7 FB accounts ?
I have only one and I'm seriously considering about getting rid of that too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



R2K said:


> ^^
> 7 FB accounts ?
> I have only one and I'm seriously considering about getting rid of that too.


Same here


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Multiple FB accounts? Hackers... that's what people will tell.. I'm telling


Spoiler



Useless Phellows


----------



## theterminator (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

FB is losing out youngsters in the US. Now Old people are more interested in it. 
BTW its a good question what to do in PC when bored. I would suggest download a whole lot of movies and shows and you've lots of time to waste. That's my genuine suggestion. Any others??


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



R2K said:


> ^^
> 7 FB accounts ?
> I have only one and I'm seriously considering about getting rid of that too.



I already mentioned that i use none of them, buddy. I only use any one of the accounts to make sure that no one has posted something about me.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

I have updates the first post; do take a look


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Awesome thread one will never get bored


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Should I cahnge the thread's title to "What to do when bored" rather than just "What to do in PC when bored"?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Yeah good idea change it to "What to do when bored" because all types of reply we have.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



RCuber said:


> Why not reddit?.. WTF sub reddit it's my favorite


Been checking out reddit since this post & its good.   
I can access it from work, that's another plus.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Should I cahnge the thread's title to "What to do when bored" rather than just "What to do in PC when bored"?


May be group them into 2 parts (pc and non pc). 
and If you have time  create sub groups for the PC part   something like .   
1:  check other websites :    
       -   Wikipedia
       -   imdB
       -   youtube


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

^ How to create sub-groups?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Gen.Libeb said:


> Been checking out reddit since this post & its good.
> I can access it from work, that's another plus.



 

BTW... I somehow got into this website and can't look away --> Internet Siao - Creative Gifts, Gadgets and More!


----------



## Shah (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*

Someone please create a thread titled "What to do in PC when you are out of your internet bandwidth?". When my internet connection goes down or If I run out of my bandwidth, I always forget that my system works fine and shut it down.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ How to create sub-groups?


I meant on your first post, list the activities under a category  like 

1 :  Check other Websites 
  --1a: wikipedia
  --1b: Youtube
  --1c: reddit  
2  Games
   --2a play indie games
   --2b play mmorpg 

For the 1st, remove points 25 & 12.
For the 2nd, remove 6 & 20



RCuber said:


> BTW... I somehow got into this website and can't look away --> Internet Siao - Creative Gifts, Gadgets and More!


Too bad, I cannot access it from work.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What to do in PC when bored*



Shah said:


> Someone please create a thread titled "What to do in PC when you are out of your internet bandwidth?". When my internet connection goes down or If I run out of my bandwidth, I always forget that my system works fine and shut it down.


No need of creating a new thread for that. I'll sort the suggestions in different categories based on internet required and similar categories.

*EDIT:

*Re-edited the first post. Check it out and inform about mistakes if any.


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

Good work, harshil.
BTW,



> *Website (high bandwidth):*
> 10. Join Tumbles.
> Shouldn't be Tumblr.


----------

